# Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

					Zum Jahresbeginn wollen wir die Chance nutzen, Sie zu wichtigen Themen zu befragen und dabei Ihnen die Chance geben, aktiv an der Gestaltung der Webseite, des Printheftes und unseren weiteren Angeboten mitzuwirken. Vielen Dank für Ihre Teilnahme.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*


----------



## RavionHD (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Habe mitgemacht, schön dass Ihr sowas macht!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Habe mitgemacht, schön dass Ihr sowas macht!



Wollen wir jetzt künftig regelmäßig machen!


----------



## Ion (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Ich habe auch mal meinen Senf dazugegeben.




PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wollen wir jetzt künftig regelmäßig machen!



Werden dort auch Fragen die man sonst bei "Quickpolls" findet eingebunden?


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Erledüscht!


----------



## BertB (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

auch mitgemacht,
bin überwiegend eh zufieden, wies ist

zur frage: wie wichtig ist die DVD beim kaufentscheid?

nicht wichtig, ob ich kaufe, aber sehr wohl, welche version (mit DVD/ohne DVD)
dabei kommts mir vor allem auf das spiel an, was dabei ist


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wollen wir jetzt künftig regelmäßig machen!


Sehr gut, bestimmt keine nachteilige Entscheidung.

An der Umfrage ist mir aber eine Tendenz aufgefallen, durch mehre Fragen hinweg, das ihr stark überlegt ein Bezahlmodell anzustreben, ist das wirklich euer ernst ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



Ion schrieb:


> Werden dort auch Fragen die man sonst bei "Quickpolls" findet eingebunden?



Nein - Normalerweise machen wir ja Quickpolls nur in der Community mit Registrierung. Das ist auch sinnvoll. Aber hier und da braucht man einfach noch eine größere Nutzerbasis und die erreicht man mit einem Tool wie Surveymonkey.



			
				ΔΣΛ;7211810 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut, bestimmt keine nachteilige Entscheidung.
> 
> An der Umfrage ist mir aber eine Tendenz aufgefallen, durch mehre Fragen hinweg, das ihr stark überlegt ein Bezahlmodell anzustreben, ist das wirklich euer ernst ?



JEDEN Tag lese ich: "Bietet doch eine werbefreie Webseite für ein paar Euro im Monat an."

Ob da eine breite Zustimmung für herrscht, will ich jetzt mal wissen.


----------



## hanfi104 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Bitte ladet die Vergleichsvideos unkomprimiert(oder weitestgehend verlustlos) hoch für echte Vergleichsmöglichkeiten und bietet sie als Download an
Der Rest steht in dem Umfrageformular


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7211810 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut, bestimmt keine nachteilige Entscheidung.
> 
> An der Umfrage ist mir aber eine Tendenz aufgefallen, durch mehre Fragen hinweg, das ihr stark überlegt ein Bezahlmodell anzustreben, ist das wirklich euer ernst ?



Es ist ja in letzter Zeit immer mal Thema gewesen. Auch die Umfrage mit dem Geld bezahlen fürs Forum. Ich nehme mal, dass die Webseite einfach nicht mehr so viel abwirft, jetzt wo Adblocker im Trend sind.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Der Kauf der Heftversion mit DVD, hängt eigentlich immer vom Spiel ab.


----------



## BiosShock (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Ich will hier jetzt nicht wieder Salz in die Wunde streuen. Ist ja wohl bekannt wie ich zum neuen Style stehe.

Aber was mich doch ein wenig wundert, ist die Tatsache das sich die Seite nun nicht wirklich von anderen abhebt, bzw. irgend welche großen Boah Effekte hat. Ich meine als eine Seite die auch dem ganzen gerecht wird. Aus der Masse stechen. Wie wäre es mal OpenGL ins Auge zu schließen? Jedes halbwegs moderne Handy ist dazu in der Lage. Vom PC her und anderen Geräten dieser Art(XBone und Co.) ist es kein Problem. Also keine Einbussen von der Erreichbarkeit.

Wie wäre es mal mit einem 3D Cubus oder Effekte wie in Stargate(Atlatis), Startrek(letzten zwei Filmen)? Also was mal mit richtig Tiefe. 

Traut euch doch mal aus euren Schützengräben. 

Ich hab ja nicht gegen Veränderungen aber dann doch auch Innovative.


----------



## kraehe123 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Sehr Aufschlussreich das Video über die Hardware  in eurem Lager Ich hatte mich schon immer gefragt was machen
die mit dem ganzen zeug , jetzt weiß ich es .


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Bitte ladet die Vergleichsvideos unkomprimiert(oder weitestgehend verlustlos) hoch für echte Vergleichsmöglichkeiten und bietet sie als Download an
> Der Rest steht in dem Umfrageformular



Ich bin auch für mehr Möglichkeiten beim Videoplayer. Man sollte zwischen 720p und 1080p wählen können und - wenn verfügbar - auch zwischen 30 und 60 FPS.  Auch Videos zum Download wären schön. Seiten wie Gamersyde machen es ja vor, also warum sollte die PCGH hier nicht mitziehen?


----------



## kraehe123 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Kauf der Heftversion mit DVD, hängt eigentlich immer vom Spiel ab.



Ha wenn du die Heftversion bekommst im Zeitungskiosk ,ich habe sie schon oft nicht bekommen , jetzt habe ich ein Abo .


----------



## doomdude (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Habe auch nix zu meckern, außer das die Hintergrundwerbung auf der Startseite meinen i5-4200U im Stromsparmodus etwas überfordert^^


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Zu Frage 12: 
12.                                                                                            PCGH.de: Würden Sie für Werbefreiheit bezahlen?Bei den Antworten bleibt unklar worauf sich die Geldbeträge beziehen (einmalig, monatlich, jährlich, pro Artikel etc.)

Was ist denn gemeint?


----------



## purzelpaule (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

teilgenommen.....

Wenn ein gutes Spiel dabei ist dann auf jeden Fall DVD-Heft... sonst oft Magazin wenn verfügbar

PS: Es könnten auch gern mal "alte Perlen" als Game beiliegen.... z. B. Constucor... fand ich damals richtig klasse...


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Gibt doch nichts Unnötigeres als Vollversionen auf DVD heutzutage. Die meisten interessieren einen nicht, oder man hat sie eh schon lange.

In Zeiten von Steamsales und Co. gibt es wenige ältere Spiele, die einen grundsätzlich interessieren und die man noch nicht selbst gekauft hat. Und neuere Spiele kosten eben zu viel, um sie auf Disc zu brennen bei der PCGH. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Discs eh mittlerweile so gut wie tot sind. Wenn schon, sollte man Steamkeys mitliefern, das würde auch die Mehrkosten für die Disc einsparen...


----------



## Bigyeti (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Auch eine Idee wären mehr Codeaktionen für F2P Spiele wie zB WoT.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zu Frage 12:
> *12.                                                                                            PCGH.de: Würden Sie für Werbefreiheit bezahlen?*
> 
> Bei den Antworten bleibt unklar worauf sich die Geldbeträge beziehen (einmalig, monatlich, jährlich, pro Artikel etc.)
> ...



Werbefreiheit pro Monat.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Monatliche Kosten für Werbefreiheit machen ohne extra Premiumfeatures doch wenig Sinn, da man hier in Konkurrenz zu kostenlosen "Lösungen" wie AdBlock steht. Wer zahlt schon 2-5€ pro Monat, wenn man dasselbe auch schnell, einfach und unkompliziert umsonst haben kann? Ok, vlt. ein paar Hardcore-Fans, aber eine deutlich größere Masse kann man imo nur mit Premium-Features (wie z.B. extra redaktionellen Content oder Videocontent) erreichen. Dafür würde ich mir dann auch überlegen, einen kleinen Obulus im Monat zu zahlen, wenn denn die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## skyscraper (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Wegen der DVD: Ich habe schon seit langem kein DVD-Laufwerk mehr im PC, man braucht es heutzutage auch wirklich nicht mehr. Ich hatte nämlich festgestellt, dass ich beim ABO der DVD-Version diese nie angesehen habe. Jetzt kaufe ich das Magazin, das spart auch ein bisschen Geld. Steamcodes wären sehr wünschenswert. Wie wäre es mit einer Zusammenlegung der Magazin und der DVD-Version? Oft wird man nämlich als Magazinleser bei Codes etc benachteiligt


----------



## Darkyzocker (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Ich nehme meist das Magazin statt die DVD Version weill meist keine Spiele da bei für mich sind vielleicht müsste sowas wie Titanfall oder Left 4 Dead 2 bei sein kann auch CSGO sein.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wollen wir jetzt künftig regelmäßig machen!



Prima, das lässt für die Zukunft hoffen. 

Habe mir mal ein wenig Mühe gegeben und etwas mehr geschrieben.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Erledigt  

Wäre auch bereit so 3 Teuronen im Monat auch ohne "Premium-Features" auszugeben. Da ich momentan mit Adblock durch die Gegend falle, weil die Seite ohne diesen für mich nicht mehr nutzbar ist,würde ich mich über so eine Option freuen. PCGH.de hat es trotz einiger kleinerer Schwächen zu 100% verdient unterstützt zu werden.


----------



## Ion (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> JEDEN Tag lese ich: "Bietet doch eine werbefreie Webseite für ein paar Euro im Monat an."
> 
> Ob da eine breite Zustimmung für herrscht, will ich jetzt mal wissen.



Die Frage ist, wie viele bereit wären tatsächlich zu zahlen wenn die Alternative AdBlock Plus heißt.
Bei Gamestar gibt es ja ein ähnliches Modell, dort werden für Zahlungswillige dann noch zusätzliche Dinge angeboten. 

Doch da gilt es die richtige Mischung aus Bezahlinhalten, Heftinhalten und kostenlosen Inhalten zu finden - und das ist nicht einfach!



> PCGH.de hat es trotz einiger kleinerer Schwächen zu 100% verdient unterstützt zu werden.


Das sehe ich ebenso


----------



## Overkee (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

12. PCGH.de: Würden Sie für Werbefreiheit bezahlen?

Ja würde ich machen, aber als Abonnent müsste es da schon einen Rabatt gegenüber nicht Abonnenten geben oder interessante Extras.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Warum hat pcgh eigentlich einen Preisvergleich der im Grunde Geizhals mit anderem Design ist, wie bei heise auch? Einnahmen durch Ref Links?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Natürlich auch mitgemacht. 
Hoffentlich hängt die Entscheidung vom Abo Modell nicht von der Umfrage ab. Ich glaube nämlich das die meisten weiterhin nicht zahlen wollen und dank Ad Block und Co. auch keine Werbung ertragen müssen. 

Bitte Bitte auch das Ergebnis der Umfrage dann auch zeigen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

@ Frage 8: hier habe ich den Einkaufsführer als eher unwichtig ausgewählt, jedoch nur als Bestandteil des Heftes. Als herunterladbares Programm und Mobilapp, welches immer wieder aktualisiert werden kann würde sie imo deutlich mehr Sinn ergeben, da man hier mehr Modelle in einer Übersicht haben könnte sowie Auswahlkriterien filtern kann (ja ich weiß, was ähnliches gibt es schon, nur fehlt dem die Übersicht)

@ Frage 10 (wie benutzen sie PCGH.de): Da ist nur die Auswahl zwischen Desktop und Mobil. Was wählen dann da jene, die über ihre Konsolen surfen (so wie ich momentan) 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Gibt doch nichts Unnötigeres als Vollversionen auf DVD heutzutage. Die meisten interessieren einen nicht, oder man hat sie eh schon lange.
> 
> In Zeiten von Steamsales und Co. gibt es wenige ältere Spiele, die einen grundsätzlich interessieren und die man noch nicht selbst gekauft hat. Und neuere Spiele kosten eben zu viel, um sie auf Disc zu brennen bei der PCGH. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Discs eh mittlerweile so gut wie tot sind. Wenn schon, sollte man Steamkeys mitliefern, das würde auch die Mehrkosten für die Disc einsparen...



Anstelle von AAA Titeln könnte ja (wenigstens ab und zu) eine Sammlung an Indietiteln als Heftbeilage mitgeliefert werden. Hätten wohl auch den Vorteil dass man bei denen selten an einen Shop wie Steam gebunden ist.

Btw: Blu-Ray, SD Karte oder USB Stick anstelle der DVD sind kein Thema? Besonders wenn nun irgendwann viele 4K Videos hinzukommen sollten dürfte der DVD wohl endgültig der Platz ausgehen.



Overkee schrieb:


> 12. PCGH.de: Würden Sie für Werbefreiheit bezahlen?
> 
> Ja würde ich machen, aber als Abonnent müsste es da schon einen Rabatt gegenüber nicht Abonnenten geben oder interessante Extras.



Mein Vorschlag, sollte so was wirklich kommen: Code im Heft (egal ob Abo oder Kiosk), wer den dann auf PCGH.de eingibt hat einen Monat werbefreien Zugang zur Webseite. Damit würden treue Heftleser wenigstens nicht doppelt zur Kasse gebeten werden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Warum hat pcgh eigentlich einen Preisvergleich der im Grunde Geizhals mit anderem Design ist, wie bei heise auch? Einnahmen durch Ref Links?



Ja - übrigens hat Heise Geizhals aufgekauft. 



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> @ Frage 8: hier habe ich den Einkaufsführer als eher unwichtig ausgewählt, jedoch nur als Bestandteil des Heftes. Als herunterladbares Programm und Mobilapp, welches immer wieder aktualisiert werden kann würde sie imo deutlich mehr Sinn ergeben, da man hier mehr Modelle in einer Übersicht haben könnte sowie Auswahlkriterien filtern kann (ja ich weiß, was ähnliches gibt es schon, nur fehlt dem die Übersicht)
> 
> @ Frage 10 (wie benutzen sie PCGH.de): Da ist nur die Auswahl zwischen Desktop und Mobil. Was wählen dann da jene, die über ihre Konsolen surfen (so wie ich momentan)



Sehr viele interessante Aussagen. Konsolen? Naja, das dürften wenige Promille sein  Danke!


----------



## Turbodiesel (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Korrekte Sache von euch. Habe direkt mal mitgemacht. Generell kann man sagen, dass ich mit den Inhalten sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Rarek (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

eins habe ich noch... Bitte lasst den YT Kanal net verstauben ! wäre sehr schade...


----------



## slaper688 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Ich wünsche mir die alte Webseite zurück 90% zu viel Reklame bei der jetzigen das ist einfach übertrieben und macht Hersteller abhängig


----------



## Natler (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Habe an der Umfrage teilgenommen


----------



## Cube (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

teilgenommen


----------



## keinnick (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Ich habe auch mal teilgenommen. Mal schauen was daraus wird und wie / ob sich PCGH in Zukunft ändert und weiter entwickelt. Auf jeden Fall schön, dass Ihr die User berücksichtigt statt betriebsblind im Brainstorming selbst überlegt, was für die User "das Beste" ist (nicht gegen Euch gerichtet aber in der Praxis sieht mann so etwas oft).


----------



## Atothedrian (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Erledigt.

Und ich würde zahlen, AdBlockplus hilft mir aufm Handy herzlich wenig und ich sehs auch nicht ein mich mit Tools zuzufüllen nur um eine Seite in ruhe zu besuchen. Das Geld könnte ja auch vllt.  der Redaktion ( Mehr Personal, Mehr HW, Mehr Test whatever) zu gute kommen, also warum nicht.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Vielleicht geht es dann wirklich wieder aufwärts mit den Verkaufszahlen des Heftes, wünsche ich euch PCGH !


----------



## Adi1 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Ich habe mal meinen Senf dazugegeben.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wollen wir jetzt künftig regelmäßig machen!


Das wäre schön, dann kann ich ja jedes Mal das gleiche als Bonus-Kommentar schreiben dürfen! 
(als ob ihr jemals damit anfangen würdet komplexe Nachtests älterer Spiele mit aktueller Hardware durchzuführen...)


----------



## Metalic (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Bin sie auch mal durchgegangen die Umfrage.


----------



## azkar (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Also was ich mir auf jeden Fall wünschen würde wäre eine direkte Verknüpfung mit Page und ABO.
Mit so nem Premium-Bereich in dem man dann auf die ABO-Inhalte zugreifen kann.
Ich bin beispielsweise immer zu faul die Videos der DVD anzuschauen weil ich da extra die DVD suchen müsste und diese dann auch noch einlegen... xD
Anderes Problem ist das Spiel, man kriegt es halt standardmäßig zugeschickt und die "Vieh-Chroniken" z.b. hatte ich schon, schade.
Da wärs dann cool wenn die DVD-Inhalte auf die Page verlagert werden könnten und ich beim Spiel mal nen Monat "passen" könnte.
Dafür dann ne Gutschrift aufs Account-Konto und dieses könnte ich z.b. für Alternate nutzen in Verbindung mit nem kleinen Rabatt (sobald sich was angesammelt hat).
Dann würd ich auch gern nen 10er im Monat für meinen ABO-Account zahlen wenn da was ins Konto fließen würde.
Den Monat möchte ich sowieso wieder nen Monitor kaufen, da könnte das gleich genutzt werden.

Keine Ahnung ob sich das jetz überzogen anhört oder total blöd umzusetzen is, aber irgendwie fänd ich das schon cool.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



kraehe123 schrieb:


> Ha wenn du die Heftversion bekommst im Zeitungskiosk ,ich habe sie schon oft nicht bekommen , jetzt habe ich ein Abo .



Am Bahnhof oder im Kaufland gibt es die eigentlich immer.


----------



## Rarek (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

und warum Läuft Dungeon Keeper II auf ner 650TI mit 12 - 15 fps und auf ner 7300GT mit 60fps ?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



Rarek schrieb:


> und warum Läuft Dungeon Keeper II auf ner 650TI mit 12 - 15 fps und auf ner 7300GT mit 60fps ?



Bist du sicher das du im richtigen Thread gepostet hast?


----------



## Rarek (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

es ging grad darum ob man nicht alte Software mit Aktueller Harware Testet, oder hab ich mir das nur so im Kopf zusammen gebogen

guckst du hier


CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> [...]
> (als ob ihr jemals damit anfangen würdet komplexe Nachtests älterer Spiele mit aktueller Hardware durchzuführen...)


----------



## Ch_koehler (1. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag, sollte so was wirklich kommen: Code im Heft (egal ob Abo oder Kiosk), wer den dann auf PCGH.de eingibt hat einen Monat werbefreien Zugang zur Webseite. Damit würden treue Heftleser wenigstens nicht doppelt zur Kasse gebeten werden.




Würde ich unterstützen!


----------



## PhilSe (1. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Ich kann bei "Signatur bearbeiten" nix mehr groß bearbeiten, ausser das Schriftfeld....Keine Farben -  keine Schriftart, kein Links, zentral, recht - nix geht mehr. Wollte F@H Statistik einfügen, aber das sieht dann so beschissen aus, kann nedmal Schrift UNTER dem Link dann einfügen, nur rechts davon, und das nedmal bündig....Bitte beheben


----------



## Scholdarr (1. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag, sollte so was wirklich kommen: Code im Heft (egal ob Abo oder Kiosk), wer den dann auf PCGH.de eingibt hat einen Monat werbefreien Zugang zur Webseite. Damit würden treue Heftleser wenigstens nicht doppelt zur Kasse gebeten werden.



+1

Mit dem Code könnte man dann auch einfach Inhalte digital freischalten, die sonst nur auf der Heft DVD zu finden sind.


----------



## Research (1. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Da schrieb ich: Mehr Mega-Tests wie die Kühler-Test-Ausgabe (09?) und siehe da, heute im Postkasten: 52 Grafikkarten von 150-600€.

Wie wäre es jetzt mit Netzwerk (stream, Bridges, Acces-Points, Power-LAN,  Gastzugang, Sicherheit....)


----------



## PhilSe (2. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> +1Mit dem Code könnte man dann auch einfach Inhalte digital freischalten, die sonst nur auf der Heft DVD zu finden sind.


.....Inhalte digital freischalten, die sonst NICHT auf der Heft DVD sind, denn sonst komm ich mir verarscht vor wenn ich nen Inhalt eh auf DVD habe. Werbefreiheit ok, meinetwegen auch jedesmal mit nem QR Code, aber wie geht das dann am PC?


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

und wie ist es wenn dadurch die DVD wegfallen würde? 

also für mich wäre das net gut... 

ich habe ja nur ne Grasfaserleitung... 

QR Code? ich habe ja noch net mal nen Handy mit Inet...  (3310) 
(auch wenn mir eh das Thema, mit Handy lesen, verwehrt ist)


----------



## Scholdarr (2. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



PhilSe schrieb:


> .....Inhalte digital freischalten, die sonst NICHT auf der Heft DVD sind, denn sonst komm ich mir verarscht vor wenn ich nen Inhalt eh auf DVD habe. Werbefreiheit ok, meinetwegen auch jedesmal mit nem QR Code, aber wie geht das dann am PC?



Der Sinn dahinter ist, dass man die DVD einfach links liegen lassen kann. Mehr und mehr PC Gamer haben einfach gar kein DVD-Laufwerk mehr... 

Für zusätzliche digitale Premium-Inhalte sollte man auch zusätzlich zahlen imo. Egal ob man schon Abonnent des Heftes ist oder nicht. Ansonsten macht PCGH schlicht Verlust bzw. "unbezahlte" Mehrarbeit.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



Research schrieb:


> Da schrieb ich: Mehr Mega-Tests wie die Kühler-Test-Ausgabe (09?) und siehe da, heute im Postkasten: 52 Grafikkarten von 150-600€.
> 
> Wie wäre es jetzt mit Netzwerk (stream, Bridges, Acces-Points, Power-LAN,  Gastzugang, Sicherheit....)



PCGH 08/15: 666 WLAN-Kabel im Test: Von transparent und luftig bis goldumantelte Einstein-Rosen-Brücke für 0-Latenz.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> PCGH 08/15: 666 WLAN-Kabel im Test:


Das wird aber auch mal Zeit. Bin schon lange auf der suche nach einem neuen WLan Kabel. Bin mit meinen nicht mehr zufrieden


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

RFC 1149 / RFC 2549 anybody?


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

wasn das? also ich kann mir daraus grad nichts bilden...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Das sind zwei Entwürfe für Kommunikationsprotokolle, die von der IETF (also DER Kommission, die so ziemlich alles im Internet definiert) am 1. April 1990 bzw. 1999 herausgegeben wurden und die beschreiben, wie man digitale Daten mit Brieftauben überträgt bzw. mit welchen Mechanismen man ein großes Netzwerk auf Basis dieser Kommunikationsform organisiert.
Man braucht ein paar Kenntnisse über Netzwerke, PC-Verwaltungstechniken und/oder gute englische Sprachkenntnisse, um die diversen Anspielungen mit zu bekommen, aber dann ist es sehr unterhaltsamer Lesestoff für alle, die eine Pause beim der mühsamen WLAN-Kabelverlegung einlegen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das sind zwei Entwürfe für Kommunikationsprotokolle, die von der IETF (also DER Kommission, die so ziemlich alles im Internet definiert) am 1. April 1990 bzw. 1999 herausgegeben wurden und die beschreiben, wie man digitale Daten mit Brieftauben überträgt bzw. mit welchen Mechanismen man ein großes Netzwerk auf Basis dieser Kommunikationsform organisiert.
> Man braucht ein paar Kenntnisse über Netzwerke, PC-Verwaltungstechniken und/oder gute englische Sprachkenntnisse, um die diversen Anspielungen mit zu bekommen, aber dann ist es sehr unterhaltsamer Lesestoff für alle, die eine Pause beim der mühsamen WLAN-Kabelverlegung einlegen.



Naja, Zeilen wie diese hier:



> Avian carriers normally bypass bridges and tunnels but will seek out worm hole tunnels.  When carrying web traffic, the carriers may digest the spiders, leaving behind a more compact representation.
> The carriers may be confused by mirrors.



sind auch einfach nur mit normalen Englischkentnissen urkomisch.



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> PCGH 08/15: 666 WLAN-Kabel im Test: Von transparent und luftig bis goldumantelte Einstein-Rosen-Brücke für 0-Latenz.



Ok, 4 Monate habt ihr Zeit, dann müsst ihr auch farbe bekennen. Und wehe, ich finde diesen Artikel dann nicht. 

Die 08/15 Anspielung im Jahre 2015 kann schon mal riskant werden...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Wir werden nicht drum herum kommen, dieses Jahr eine achte Ausgabe zu veröffentlichen 

@RFC: Das ganze ist halt um so amüsanter, wenn man weiß, was "bridges", "tunnels" und "mirrors" in der IT sind und was es alles für Probleme gibt bzw. welche man vermeidet, wenn diese umgangen und falsch interpretiert werden 
Gerade RFC 2549 greift in jedem zweiten (und fast jedem ersten Satz) Begriffe auf, die so auch in RFCs von 364 anderen Tagen des Jahres eine große Rolle spielen.


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

aber bitte wirklich mal ein 08/15 Heft machen (so als verspäteter Aprilscherz  )


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Da es mich aktuell betrifft. Ein Test von LTE Antennen wäre was feines. 
Dazu müsste allerdings der Test irgendwo stattfinden wo ohne Antenne fast kein Empfang ist.


----------



## criss vaughn (4. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Es ist schön zu sehen, wie sehr ihr euch um eure Leser, Kunden und Mitglieder kümmert - und auch zuhört. Dafür ein dickes Lob


----------



## skyscraper (4. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Hier noch ein paar Anregungen: 

-Früher gab es eine eigene Mobilsektion. Wie wäre es, die wieder einzuführen?

-Wie wäre es, in jeder PCGH ein Projekt aus dem Forum vorzustellen. Es wäre eine schöne Verbindung zwischen Community und Print.


----------



## Kondar (6. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



BertB schrieb:


> auch mitgemacht,
> bin überwiegend eh zufieden, wies ist
> 
> zur frage: wie wichtig ist die DVD beim kaufentscheid?
> ...



brauche kein Datenträger; landet eh sovort im Müll.
Wenn ein Key dabei ist (Steam oder eben akt. für die AV Lsg. ) lade ich mir die Soft. runter.
Frage wäre eher nach ner "PLUS" Version die ggf. teurer ist.


----------



## BertB (6. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

key ist auch ok,
muss keine plastikscheibe sein


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

wäre DE flächendeckend mit Glasfaser ausgestattet, hätte ich gegen einen Key auch nichts einzuwenden
 (ich habe noch ein Analog Modem und nen Splitter... 256kB/s nachts und 64kB/s wenns Dorf auch noch Telefoniert)

die T-Offline war auch schon bei uns und hat den Kasten auf Digi umgestellt... 
und nach 3h wieder zurück (shit happens wenn der Hauptverteiler nur Analog ausspuckt  )


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Ja FTTH wäre schon was feines. Aber ich sage mal das wird leider nie flächendeckend verfügbar sein. Auf dem Land kann man froh sein normales (V)DSL und LTE, wenn man richtig Glück hat beides zusammen nutzen. 

Ich meckere ja schon das ich nur DSL 6000 habe, kaum vorzustellen wie es dir geht. Interessant wäre wo du wohnst.


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

16Km von Grevesmühlen weg (eig. währe DSL 6000 verfügbar(welches auf 3000 gedrosselt wird), wenn nicht die Slots weg währen... -.- )


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Ui, bei euch in der Gegend sieht ja allgemein nicht gut ausgebaut aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird echt Zeit das sich beim Ausbau deutlich mehr tut.


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

is ja auch Osten gewesen...

(da inner weißen Fläche rechts unterhalb vom Marker, da bin ich  )


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Das hat nichts mit Osten zu tun, da drüben sind auch schon genug Teile sehr gut ausgebaut. Nur leider geht der Ausbau jeden Betroffenen zu langsam voran.  Mir ist auch klar das das Netz ausbauen teuer ist, aber wenn man jedes Jahr so liest welchen Gewinn die Telekom und die anderen machen. Könnte wirklich mal mehr Geld für den Ausbau zur Verfügung gestellt werden.


----------



## BikeRider (8. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Habe denn ma auch mitgemacht.


----------



## bans3i (9. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Bleibt so wie ihr seid. Das Heft finde ich Top. Mir fällt dazu nicht wirklich was ein, was man da noch besser machen könnte. Die Website finde ich aber immer noch nicht optimal. Die Übersicht ist deutlich schlechter, als zb. auf Computerbase.de und es wirkt immer noch recht überladen. Ein Model aus Abo+Website ohne Werbung fände ich auch praktisch. Im Heft stört die Werbung übrigens weniger.


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

im Heft blinkt sie ja auch net


----------



## skyscraper (9. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



Rarek schrieb:


> im Heft blinkt sie ja auch net



Vor allem braucht man sie da nicht wegzuklicken und sie überlagert keinen Inhalt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Vor allem braucht man sie da nicht wegzuklicken und sie überlagert keinen Inhalt



Im Heft finde ich die Werbung gar nicht schlimm, lieber mehr Werbung im Heft als Werbung auf der Webseite.


----------



## Gentlem4n (10. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Abgesehen von der überladenden Werbung ist die Website (inzwischen) Top. Die Zeitung sowieso


----------



## zLein (14. März 2015)

*AW: Jetzt PC Games Hardware mitgestalten: Große Zufriedenheitsumfrage*

Um himmelswillen, bitte nicht mehr Werbung im Heft! Ich find es gut wie es ist, auch die Werbung auf der Page stört nicht!


----------

